# Im forming a pellican???????????



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Seriously, how  many hours  under the  fan should it take foe a proper pelicle to form


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that BBB???

Not really necessary, put it in the smoker at 180* for the first hour instead. Does the same thing.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 22, 2008)

I have only looked for one to form on Salmon, on the BBB I didn't bother and it seemed to turn out fine.

On the salmon it took about an hour as best I remember if that is any help.


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

PELLICLE, Scotty... only God can form a PELLICAN. Well, that I'm aware of anyway  hehe!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmm Ok, I bit I was looking for a PELLICAN. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you think i got RICHT also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	














Im going to use the fan method for most things now. I guess I just wail till the item gets a bit sticky.


Its definitely not buckboard bacon. BBB is made usually from a butt.
I dont like the chewy feel of BBB so i'm processing a pork loin with the same BBB mud. I will also smoke it tomorrow.
This is part of the grub that Rocky and I will be taking to the smokeout in lake degray state park ih the state of arkansas. It is this weekend. fri-sat-sun-monday.

YALL COME


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey  I don't mind being "got" once in a while


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

Allright, what the heck is it then??


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 22, 2008)

How bout another pellican?


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 22, 2008)

Pellican breast?


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

A wonderful bird is the pellican
His mouth can hold more than his belly can
I'll be dammed if I know how the hell-he-can!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with FBJ.... About an 1 hr under an fan, bout 2-3 w/o.  Infact, have a small fan used just for that purpose in the kitchen (when I need a pellicle formed fast, or its just too darn hot in the kitchen).


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Its a pork loin cured with  BBB cure.
 So what the  heck is it really??????????????

 I dont know.


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread is goin off a bit. 






 Thats why i like this forum.

 Mostl full of wackos lol lol


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 22, 2008)

GOT IT!!!!!!!   Chuck Roast coated with Min-Wax polyurethane!


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

UV blocking too! Hmm now THAT would be a hood ornament eh?


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

Who you callin a Whacko???

WTF was this thread about??

Ain't never seen a Pelican breast that big!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 22, 2008)

Your saying THAT is a pork loin??


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've only seeked that while preparing salmon.


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

yes its part of a loin.


 And i have  no idea what this thread is about. 

Actually, it's so much fun, i don't care either.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 22, 2008)

It don't look like a loin to me either. But it looks good.


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

If you were sitting in that  mud for 10 days you would look the same i'll bet

 BTW its not a tenderloin. Just the end part of a whole loin


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 22, 2008)

I rest my case!


----------



## mr bill (Sep 22, 2008)

It will not take nearly as long if you turn the fan on. :D:D:D


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Fast lense on the  camera


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 22, 2008)

*Scotty, I believe that your original question was something like, how long does it take to form the shiny surface on the meat in order for the smoke to penetrate evenly and properly. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  When I take the belly bacon out of the brine, I dry with paper towels, coat profusley with black pepper and place in the cold smoke shed with a large fan blowing the air around for about 2 or 3 hrs. It seems to take quite a long time to dry enough. Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

I knew SOMEONE would save this thread...  good to see you T!


----------



## scotty (Sep 22, 2008)

Experimenting has shown   me that terry is  cprrect
 Thanks terry


----------



## scotty (Sep 23, 2008)

I just finished it and sliced it. The pictures are in Miss Rockys camera and i dont know how to down load them

Wail till you see the results.
The taste is even better than it looks


----------



## scotty (Sep 23, 2008)

hrer is the finished  buckboard canadian made from pork loin


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2008)

i thought buckboard was made from a boneless butt, and candian bacon from the loin???

but anyhooters scotty, i spit my adult beverage ALL over my monitor. i KNEW what you was trying to say, just struck me funny........

Great looking bacon no matter WHAT its called


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2008)

opps, guess i should read the WHOLE thread. my bad scotty..........lol


----------



## venture (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice looking meat.  Even if my pants feel like my leg is being pulled out of them?


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2008)

The stuff tasted  good after we pulled off the feathers


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 1, 2008)

lol looks like good something. Not sure if it qualifies as bacon. 
Gammon maybe ? 
Do you have gammon in the states ? 
It looks just like the stuff you've got there ;-) 

For the record Cured salmon seems to form a decent pellican in about 2 hours in the fridge or a similiar cool place.
Fridges are natural dehydrators.


----------

